# fog light bulb



## animalfred (Jul 30, 2006)

hi!!

i would like to change my fog bulb, and put the Yellow star from Hella, (amber light)

now i want to know, if the H3 can replace the OEM bulb

because in my book its write P11 
i don't know this bulb, i suppose its a euro code, but i think H11 = P11

but now, Hella do not make P11 or H11 only H3
my X-Trail 
2006
SE-TI
and im from montreal


thx


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Your fog light bulb would be the H11 type, H3 bulb was used in the MKI models.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

did you do it. and if so is there any improvement in rain driving.?


----------



## animalfred (Jul 30, 2006)

damon said:


> did you do it. and if so is there any improvement in rain driving.?


not yet!!!

when i put the new light i will tell you for the improvement on raining day!!


----------

